# Blackstone Laboratories?



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has used them in the past and if they would recomend their service.

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/

I was planning on having them run and oil analysis on both my cars the next oil change to see if i can extend the length of the oil changes, or if the engine internals are wearing to much.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

They're good, but so is CAT. See if you have a service centre near you. If you pick up and drop off your own sample, it can be as low as $10.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

I have used Blackstone before and was very satisfied. They also give you an idea of what an average value would be for other engine of the same type they have analyzed.
Super Hans, is the CAT you are talking about Caterpillar? Do they just do oil analysis for anyone not just their customers?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

When you purchase the $10 sample bottle, you ARE their customer. 


Edge 5w-30 SM/A5, Winter.









By null at 2011-05-31
:thumbup:


----------

